# Treatment of chlamydia



## fancifran (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a doe that took forever to get bred, and last night she lost her kids,they were both small,she is in good health otherwise, I saw the breeding and had her marked as being due earlier this week, judging from the size of the kids, she either wasnt as far long or the growth of the kids was inhabited,can I have the kids tested? what do I ask for at the vet/ and what should I do to prevent this again?


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.  I don't know if the kids would be indicative of what caused the late-term miscarriage, but maybe so.  Call the vet and see what they would advise.  They might suggest a necropsy of one or both of the kids, but not sure about that.
If you do have it done, keep the bodies refrigerated, but don't freeze them.  
You say your doe appears healthy but there may be an underlying cause within her as to why the kids died.  Again, ask the vet who would be able to advise you best.

Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fancifran (Jul 29, 2011)

I am taking the kids in to do a necropsy, my vet doesnt have much experience with goats , so we are going to do the panel, and go from there,  I am just sick over her loss, I have had goats for yrs, and have never lost babies this way.Hopefully it was a isolated incident ,and I told have some bug here


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 29, 2011)

So sorry for your rough night.  I hope you get good news in the end.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

oxy-tetracyclene shots at the rate of 1cc per 40 lbs for 5 days. after she aborts. dispose of all afterbirth and dead babies, clean up area. 

then treat  6 weeks before she is due to kid again. along with treating any does that were bred with her in the group or pregnant at the same time.  

You can also use terramycin powder in the water, for 5 days. Personally I think the shots would be more dependable.


----------



## fancifran (Jul 29, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> oxy-tetracyclene shots at the rate of 1cc per 40 lbs for 5 days. after she aborts. dispose of all afterbirth and dead babies, clean up area.
> 
> then treat  6 weeks before she is due to kid again. along with treating any does that were bred with her in the group or pregnant at the same time.
> 
> You can also use terramycin powder in the water, for 5 days. Personally I think the shots would be more dependable.


I have both terramyacin and oxy, I also bought a product called otc 4, its a feed based  antibiotic, looked for the ayramyacin crumbles, but they didnt have any, I took the babies and afterbirth to the vet, I checked my other doe, her babies are kicking strong  The product I have is bio myacin 200, isnt that a 72 hr antibiotic/ Should I have to vaccinate for 5 days?


----------



## fancifran (Jul 29, 2011)

Melissa said:
			
		

> So sorry for your rough night.  I hope you get good news in the end.


I lost both babies, but hoping the other babies to be born will be okay.................


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

fancifran said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is labeled for longer acting than say  penn G, but most people with goats use it 5 days in a row. honestly I can get a little lazy and use it for a couple days skip a day and then use it for a couple more days. 

i really like the crumbles.  That is actually what we normally use. but in a herd situation, if all the animals aren't due at the same time, sometimes giving the shots makes more sense. 

You will need to treat your remaining pregnant does as well.  Also giving a bo-se shot seems to really help.   I would treat  the remaining pregnant goats when they are in the last 6 weeks of there pregnancy.  oxy-tetracycle can cause bone growth problems early in pregnancy.  

What is the active ingredience in the OTC 4 and at what level? 

We use G4 crumbles.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

The instructions I have for the terramycin is mix according to package instructions and provide one gallon of water per doe per day, give fresh water if they drink all the medicated water for the day. It said they beleived it came to 2 teaspoons of powder per gallon. But it didn't say how much active ingredience was in the terramycin they are using. 


this was recommended for all new does coming to the farm to help prevent the spred of chlamydia. 

Don't forget to treat your buck, as well.  I would treat him and wait 30 days before using him for breeding. incase the treatment affects fertility.


----------



## fancifran (Jul 30, 2011)

Both of the nannies that are bred now are in the latter stages of pregnancy, I gave the one 2cc of OXYTETRACYCLINE LAST NIGHT, waiting to catch the other one, she is not real tame the active ingredient in 0tc is oxytetracycline, i believe its 4mg.I also treated the water with terramyacin


----------



## fancifran (Aug 1, 2011)

fancifran said:
			
		

> Both of the nannies that are bred now are in the latter stages of pregnancy, I gave the one 2cc of OXYTETRACYCLINE LAST NIGHT, waiting to catch the other one, she is not real tame the active ingredient in 0tc is oxytetracycline, i believe its 4mg.I also treated the water with terramyacin


I am starting to come up with a theory, I bought my Billy in December, he bred 2 nannies right away,I had a Nubian Nanny that I also bought there lose her kids in January, I did not know she was as far bred as she was, but looking back at it, she did not have milk,I think she aborted her kids, although they looked fine, I have pygmys, and so I didnt realize  the size Nubians should be,  after that my girls didnt seem like they caught, I have one who was supposed to kid the 23 of July, and she still hasnt kidded, so she must be 3 weeks behind,Carmens babies were  both dead, and one was tiny, I am thinking the doe I bought  that lost her kids brought the problems to my farm, I don't have the autopsy back so I cant be sure, but thats my theory


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 1, 2011)

fancifran said:
			
		

> fancifran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your troubles.  The one thing I did read over and over again, is to watch when you bring new livestock into your surroundings.  Quarantine is the answer.   I hope you get your answers when the autopsy comes back.    Hope you can prove your theory.   It will make "moving forward" easier knowing what occurred.


----------



## fancifran (Aug 1, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fancifran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I followed that advice closely when I was breeding dogs, Guess, I should have followed the advice with goats, I contacted the lady I sold the Billy too, he is in seclusion and has been, She appreciated the fact that I was honest, I don't think breeders here pay that much attention to losses, imho, I am forever trying to learn more and appreciate all the advice


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 1, 2011)

We got slammed with it 4 years ago, from a new doe and we do  isolate. Isolating does not stop the spread of chlamydia. The only way to slow it down is to treat. Our policy now is to treat all new animals with oxytetracyclene 60 days and 30 days before breeding them.  

We always treat all our does that are due 6 weeks before their due date.


----------



## fancifran (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the doe that lost her baby in seclusion, and she is being treated, I also have one that I thought was due the 23 of July, Guess, she didnty take at that breeding I am treating her with Biomcian 200, which is oxytetracycline, I should have paid more attention when my buck just kept breeding.... IT WAS MENTIONED ON THIS BOARD AND i DID NOT THINK WE HAD THAT PROBLEM HERE !!!!!!!!!!! Also the doe that lost her kids in January is pregnant again, she was the one I brought in, What are the odds she will have problems???? I read somewhere that they will abort once and then the next ones will be fine???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 1, 2011)

We had one that aborted twice. I would treat her as long as she is atleast half way through the gestation.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 1, 2011)

making sure they are getting plenty of minerals also really helps. Not sure what is available in your area, as far as loose minerals and vitamin shots, but making sure their copper and selenium levels are were they need to be will also really help.


----------



## fancifran (Aug 1, 2011)

I have loose minerals, and a mineral salt block, I also have cow mineral out. And a billy block, hoping that covers mineral


----------



## fancifran (Aug 1, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We had one that aborted twice. I would treat her as long as she is atleast half way through the gestation.


Ethics question???? Do you go back to the breeder of the goats that you bought and let them know what you have learned or just shut up and go on???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 1, 2011)

fancifran said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good ethics question.  I had someone call me years ago and tell me the two does they purchased from me as bred does both became very sick with in a month of moving to their farm and aborted. They said the vet said one of them had chlamydia and the other one had listeriosis, and they figured the listeriosis came from moldy old silage the does had access to and the chlamydia came from us, she was calling to let us know people can get it and if we weren't aware of it to be careful. Up to that point we had never had a single abortion, other than one old doe who lost a set of quintuplets about  2 weeks before she was due. So I told her I appreciated her calling and we honestly had never had an abortion or weak kids born on the farm, which was the truth at the time. I didn't offer to take the does back, because of the moldy feed issue and she said she didn't expect for us to take them back. 

We didn't sell any breeding stock for two years after we had an outbreak, selling all our kids for meat or show whethers. this is the first year since the outbreak that we have sold a significant amount of breeding does. And we have treated heavy for it and had very healthy kids from all our goats and no abortions. I read were some farms use the cattle chlamydia vaccine, if not to prevent the chlamydia abortions so much as to help with the pink eye that comes along with it in the kids. 

It isn't just a problem in goats, sheep farmers deal with it all the time as well. 

If it isn't chlamydia it is something else, isolation is very helpful with some of the diseases, soremouth for example will almost always break a week or two after the stress of going to a new farm, a good isolation practice will prevent the spread of that all over your farm. 

Up to this point we have just shut-up with any problems we have had and dealt with it.  

We had show sheep come to the farm and break with soremouth and couldn't be touched for most of the summer. Kind of hard to train your kids show animals if they are sitting in isolation. We purchased them and had weighed in 2 weeks later and then the next week they were covered in sore mouth. The farmer said," oh yah, we have had a bad year for that." Now a heads-up would have been nice. We still buy from him every year.  I guess, we just figure that is the way farming is. I know not everyone will agree with that thought process.


----------



## fancifran (Aug 1, 2011)

Moldy feed could have been a factor here too, I had a bag of equine senior in the grain bin forever, the bottom was wet, and like a dummy I took it outside the bin and dumped it, it only had feed in the bottom part, I have guineas and ducks, geese etc, figured they would scarf it up,  I didnt really look to see if it was moldy, I assume it was, that was a few days before Carmen lost her kids............ North dakota has been innundated with Rain, everywhere you look there is water... Mold is highly likely anywhere, another issue is chokecherries, we have some, and they got sprayed with insecticide accidentally, there are a number of factors at play here, but I do not want to be known as a breeder that sells germ ridden stock. I am waiting for the autopsy results, but have spoken to the gal that has the Billy, he is in seclusion right now, as she doesnt need him now. You do not want to kid during our brutal winters. Pinkeye has never ever been a problem here,Yet, my kids are now 2.5 months old, so sign of it ... Yet, knock on wood. Another question that I have is this, My Billy was incessantly chasing this doe around the morning she lost the kids, almost like he smelt heat on her, could that be hormones?  I know dogs emit a smell right before whelping that is sometimes confused with a heat cycle.Another issue is toxaplasmosis, I have mice , and I also have feral cats and tame cats, last winter I had several wild cats in my hay mow in the barn, cat feces can also contribute to this abortion/ still born thing too.Guess I will treat what I can and do preventative meds, and see what happens, somewhere I will find out if the other breeders are having trouble, but I will clean mine so to speak,  I will look into the clamydia vaccine for cattle, and see what my vets think.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 2, 2011)

fancifran said:
			
		

> Moldy feed could have been a factor here too, I had a bag of equine senior in the grain bin forever, the bottom was wet, and like a dummy I took it outside the bin and dumped it, it only had feed in the bottom part, I have guineas and ducks, geese etc, figured they would scarf it up,  I didnt really look to see if it was moldy, I assume it was, that was a few days before Carmen lost her kids............ North dakota has been innundated with Rain, everywhere you look there is water... Mold is highly likely anywhere, another issue is chokecherries, we have some, and they got sprayed with insecticide accidentally, there are a number of factors at play here, but I do not want to be known as a breeder that sells germ ridden stock. I am waiting for the autopsy results, but have spoken to the gal that has the Billy, he is in seclusion right now, as she doesnt need him now. You do not want to kid during our brutal winters. Pinkeye has never ever been a problem here,Yet, my kids are now 2.5 months old, so sign of it ... Yet, knock on wood. Another question that I have is this, My Billy was incessantly chasing this doe around the morning she lost the kids, almost like he smelt heat on her, could that be hormones?  I know dogs emit a smell right before whelping that is sometimes confused with a heat cycle.Another issue is toxaplasmosis, I have mice , and I also have feral cats and tame cats, last winter I had several wild cats in my hay mow in the barn, cat feces can also contribute to this abortion/ still born thing too.Guess I will treat what I can and do preventative meds, and see what happens, somewhere I will find out if the other breeders are having trouble, but I will clean mine so to speak,  I will look into the clamydia vaccine for cattle, and see what my vets think.


Moldy food is not good for any animal.  I'm surprised it was eaten.  They are usually very picky in what they eat.  Unless they were really hungry.  And cat feces?  You don't want to know how many diseases cats can carry and what their feces will do to other healthy animals.   I'm the mean person here when I discuss feline and their many carrying diseases.  To name one luekemia.  Heck, pregnant women are told by their doctors not to handle cat at any costs during pregnancy.  And that infants are in danger with felines around them.  Some people like cats.  Some people like dogs.  But if you have feral cats around your place, looks like you are experiencing problems and should get rid of all feral cats.  Not healthy for your other animals.  I know farms need cats for mice control, but cats that you make sure have their shots up-to-date.


----------



## fancifran (Aug 2, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fancifran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cats that I have here are all current on vaccines, the feral cats turned up when I had a female in heat, who has been spayed now.I did not see the goats eat the feed, I dont think they would be really hungry considering we have 15 acres of lush pasture and woodlands, but  you never know, and some people think goats eat everything, lol


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 2, 2011)

fancifran said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear about the "cat" issue is not a problem anymore, and you know they are doing their job with the mice and not hurting the goats unintentionally.  And I have to agree 15 acres of lush pasture and woodlands would entice me too if I was a goat.  Maybe somethings you never get to really figure out, but I think you are really going in the right direction with the treat what you see and preventive.  Wishing you luck.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Aug 29, 2011)

HOw do you tell if the goat has this if they were a goat who had it before breeding?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 30, 2011)

BlackWatchLady said:
			
		

> HOw do you tell if the goat has this if they were a goat who had it before breeding?


You can't, that is why it is fairly common and many bigger herds treat for it on a regular basis and treat any new stock they purchase before breeding them.


----------

